# Iron Maiden Yeah Toronto!!



## Lola

So I found out the low down on Iron Maiden, April 3, 2016 ACC. I am going to that for sure. Run to the Hills keeps looping in my brain! It's 2:14 am and I am so excited that I can't sleep! What to do? What to do? 

Now surely there must be others who want to see them. Reveal yourselves! lol

I know a lot of people don't like the big venues and the crowds but I live for it! The more the merrier!


----------



## Adcandour

I love maiden, but I'm not a fan of concerts. 

I want to see them perform (specifically the album 'maiden japan'), but alone and in my basement.


----------



## Diablo

adcandour said:


> I love maiden, but I'm not a fan of concerts.
> 
> I want to see them perform (specifically the album 'maiden japan'), but alone and in my basement, with my pants off.


fixed


----------



## Stratin2traynor

Maiden is on my short list of bands I want to see live. Hopefully they make it to Vancouver. Has a tour been announced Lola?


----------



## Stratin2traynor

Thanks for the headsup lola. I just joined the fan club (which surprisingly not free) but I will not get an advance purchase ticket code the day before tickets go on sale in BC for their show in April. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Adcandour

Diablo said:


> fixed


I thought that was a given.


----------



## Lola

Stratin2traynor said:


> Maiden is on my short list of bands I want to see live. Hopefully they make it to Vancouver. Has a tour been announced Lola?


Yes! They will be in Vancouver as well. Here's there itinerary!

tickets-center.com/ResultsGeneral.aspx?kwds=Iron+Maiden


----------



## Stratin2traynor

Should be good. I hope the ticket prices aren't outrageous. My son got us tickets to Disturbed in March? It was his first foray into buying tickets and he wanted to surprise me. Did he ever. He paid twice the face value!! So instead of $75 each they were $150 each!! I'll enjoy the show anyways. I'm happy he got the chance to exercise his independence and do something nice for Dad (who incidentally ended up paying for the tickets - just because).


----------



## Adcandour

Stratin2traynor said:


> Should be good. I hope the ticket prices aren't outrageous. My son got us tickets to Disturbed in March? It was his first foray into buying tickets and he wanted to surprise me. Did he ever. He paid twice the face value!! So instead of $75 each they were $150 each!! I'll enjoy the show anyways. I'm happy he got the chance to exercise his independence and do something nice for Dad (who incidentally ended up paying for the tickets - just because).


Almost a coincidence...my wife just treated me and my son to McCartney tickets - with MY guitar money. I know you guys are against stealing gear, but I'm taking one of Paul's f'n guitars (he owes me as far as I'm concerned).


----------



## Guest

Hey Lola, here's an idea for you if you want to make a costume for the show.


----------



## Stratin2traynor

She seems nice.


----------



## Adcandour

Stratin2traynor said:


> She seems nice.


tongue in cheek (I can't tell)?


----------



## Budda

I want to go to this show because I don't want to say I never saw Iron Maiden, the band responsible for making me want to play fast stuff on guitar. However, I may either be on tour or too poor to do it. Gonna have to wait and see!


----------



## astyles

I'll be there even tho Mtl is closer 2 days earlier... Adrian Smith is an all-time fav and responsible for making me fall in love with blues-metal-soloing during their 80's run.


----------



## Lola

I don't think so Laristotle!


----------



## Guest

Jes kiddin' lol.


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> Jes kiddin' lol.


I know you are. Did you see my pic at the AC/DC show? That's pretty much as far as I will go though. The shirt and the horns although one Halloween I did dress up as Elvira, Mistress of the Dark! I still love Casandra Peterson and for 60 years old, she stills rocks her Elvira costume!!


----------



## Stonehead

I saw them a few years back and they are still awesome. I saw them the first time at the Masonic Temple in TO in 1980 when Paul Di'Anno was their lead singer. Well worth the effort to see these guys... the epitome of 80's metal.


----------

